# Normandie Fire



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

http://cityroom.blogs.nytimes.com/2...sta-concordia-took-on-water/?_r=0#postComment


----------



## paulm (Oct 22, 2007)

That was a great achievement at a very reasonable cost when you compare it to the Costa Concordia and the resources available to both parties.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day binnacle,sm.today,01:31.re:normandie fire,thank you for a very interesting link.the americans did a great job on salvage of the normandie,at the fraction of the cost of the costa Concordia,both jobs are outstanding.regards ben27


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Was her third funnel a dummy?


----------



## G0SLP (Sep 4, 2007)

Agreed; great job. One or two differences though - some of the superstructure of the Normandie was removed before the righting, & there wasn't the added cost of pollution avoidance, including minimising damage to the local environment, that the Concordia salvors had to deal with. I do wonder how much all that added to the Concordia recovery.


----------



## John Adamson (Sep 7, 2005)

R58484956 said:


> Was her third funnel a dummy?


Yes it was. Housed the Dog Kennels in its base


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

In a comparison one should also remember the equipment then available, for example - In 1942 SCUBA kit was in its infancy and divers would have been using the Navy Standard diving dress with air supply from the surface. This restricted movement and manoeuvrability but often had the advantage that the diver had his feet firmly on the ground. 

What was done then was a great achievement for its time.


----------



## Klaatu83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Some of the magnificent 'art deco' paneling that had been removed from the ship before the fire ended up on display in the Museum of Modern Art in New York City.

They used to discuss this fire a great deal during out shipboard fire-fighting training courses. It was said to have been a classic example of how NOT to fight a shipboard fire, in that the NY Fire Department acted without any input or advice from anyone connected with the ship. As a result, the NYFD simply attacked the fire in the same way they would have done on land, by pouring vast quantities of water onto it. Unfortunately, that also meant that they ended up pouring vast amounts of water into the ship until her stability was compromised, and she simply capsized.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

....................... another ship which almost met the same fate.


----------



## G0SLP (Sep 4, 2007)

There was 'Empress of Canada', Liverpool, 1953. She DID go the same way as 'Normandie'...


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

G0SLP said:


> There was 'Empress of Canada', Liverpool, 1953. She DID go the same way as 'Normandie'...


Years ago, I was told during a ship's business lecture that as the E of C had been classed as a CTL the Mersey Harbour Board had to pay the bill for the removal of the wreck. Unfortunately for them a Harbour byelaw stated that all wrecks, within harbour limits, were the property of the MHB. The ship's owners and underwriters having promptly washed their hands over any removal costs. The removal bill must have been massive, and the byelaw was quickly amended. Perhaps a Liverpool member can confirm. (Scribe)


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Oronsay managed to "lean" on the "big crane" in the Vickers shipyard during her outfit.
Tons of water poured into her from the fire service hoses until Len Redshaw called a halt.

As well the crane was there and (later Sir) Len too.

http://www.nwemail.co.uk/news/shipyard-saviour-has-story-revealed-1.779603?referrerPath=


----------

